# bean to cup user - dont shoot me!



## hannakournikova (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi folks, im having a few issues with my bean to cup - what forum should i post in?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Use the 'technical, faults and how to's' thread.


----------



## jsdp01 (Jul 20, 2014)

Great, thanks.


----------

